# Unfollowing a Thread



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Is there a way to unwatch a thread in which I previously posted? Is there a way to ignore a thread completely?


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Sorry. I just found the button hidden in plain sight. What about ignoring?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Ignoring is done on the profile of the person you want to ignore.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Ignoring is done on the profile of the person you want to ignore.


But can you ignore a THREAD such that it doesn't who up when I click the "New" button?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Oh, no I don't think you can ignore a whole thread but look for features like you mentioned to mark things that are already read.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Currently we don't have a way to ignore a specific thread from appearing in the NEW feed, but you can adjust the filters to hide items that are less relevant.
*







*

Once you find the settings that work for you, you can save these settings as your default and this will show in the "NEW" page the next time you visit.

Daniel


----------

